# SCX Slot Car Forum



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Here's the new SCX Slot Car Forum. It's awesome and fun. It will blend in nice here, with the Hobby Talk Forum.

Sorry....here you go!!! www.SCXWorldWide.com

Thx All!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

?????


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

T-Jet. The link is posted up.

Thx!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Lets go everybodt....we are waiting for you to join up and see what you all know, about what you do.

Thx All!
RCR/SCX/PitMat


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Already signed up... wish their forum didn't log me out all the time, though.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Wingless. you're so right! It does that all the time but I talked to Dave Kennedy....of Slot Car News and he's saying, that thay are working it all out...so that we can really enjoy the sight. Over all, it's a very nice sight.

Thx Wingless!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Very interesting site. Need more to join. This site, keeps up...with the new and up to the minute info on all 1:32 slot cars.

Thx All!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Back To The Top.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Here's a link, to see the SCX 2009 cars. Be the 1st.

http://www.scxworldwide.com/ipb/index.php?showtopic=1328&pid=14733&st=0&#entry14733

Don't say we didn't tell you.


----------

